# Where to find bucket trucks in Ontario



## husky257

Just wondering if anyone knows where to find good used bucket trucks in Ontario. The internet is pretty much useless in finding any info on that.


----------



## RedlineIt

Try the Auto Trader publication: Trucks and Heavy Equipment.
Published every Thursday, couple of bucks at your local convenience store.


But don't be buying the Boats and RV issue until that bucket is turning some coin.  


RedlineIt


----------



## Sprig

RedlineIt said:


> Try the Auto Trader publication: Trucks and Heavy Equipment.
> Published every Thursday, couple of bucks at your local convenience store.
> 
> 
> But don't be buying the Boats and RV issue until that bucket is turning some coin.
> 
> 
> RedlineIt


^^^^
LOL! Yup. As well you might want to contact the maintanance yards for Ont. Hydro (Capital region's tree co.s, cable co.s, and telephone co. for that matter too) and ask if/where/when they auction off their older stuff. Google 'heavy equipment' auctions in your region, I know there are several held around here a couple of times a year. As most know its 'buyer beware' on older equipment, check each machine out and figure on doing some immediate upgrading even if it looks 'pretty'.
Just my 0.02$ fer the afternoon (and a glorious one too YAY!).


----------



## B.Secord

*Bt*

You could try the Ritchie Brothers auction site, there always seems to be a lot of bucket trucks from Quebec Hydro. The site address is www.rbauction.com , this co. has sales all over North America, just watch what you buy, it is an auction after all.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Buzz 880

husky257 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows where to find good used bucket trucks in Ontario. The internet is pretty much useless in finding any info on that.



Check out Alan Fyfe equipment they some times have bucket trucks for sale.Think there is a web site for them just not sure what it is but google his name you should be able to find something good luck:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## green leaf

I have had good luck with LVG auctions, there auctions are usually held at 13726 Airport road Toronto. Bryan's auctions is in Hwy #6 and they sell all kinds of equipment as well. Both places seem to sell a lot for hydro one so you can find some good stuff. 
Were are you in Ontario? I hope this helps. Darren


----------



## lawmart

hi there; 
there are two for sale right now from "Tree Tech." i think 39and 45k, there are in Burlington, also there is a guy in Windsor that has a bunch of old style Hi-rangers (no over center) they look pretty good for what it is, one of the guys down the road picked one up this summer for 35-40k all new paint and cert.die-electric .Bryans on # 6 is usually oly good for parts i live down the road.
Green leaf i was in fort Erie just before Christmas on contract for the town, i need to head down there on Sunday to look at the bid that they have out but , things are pretty cheap price wise down there. are you bidding on that.

allen has one new 60'on a f700 and one comming soon on a international all new.

lawmart

playsafe


----------



## Lakeport

*Bucket Trucks, GMC 7500, FORD F-800, Forestry Units*



husky257 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows where to find good used bucket trucks in Ontario. The internet is pretty much useless in finding any info on that.



Hello,

I have been selling new and used bucket trucks for tree services in Ontario for several years and it is hard to compete with my price and quality, I have several really good units for sale, feel free to call 905-355-3281 ext 26 or check out my website at www.lakeportequip.com, thanks for your time and I hope you find a good quality truck for the right price,

Shane


----------



## Rickytree

*bucket trucks*

If your serious about buying a bucket make sure you look around. try Ontario Lineclearing. good equipment and a great price seen a bucket and chipper for 25k.


----------



## toronto

*Looking for climbers in toronto ontario*

Looking for experienced tree climbers part time/full time
pay 30 to 35%/hour.
guarended hours 30 to 35 hour/week .
If any body looking work gieve call 416-676-8200.
thanks
email to:
[email protected][/email]


----------



## toronto

www.treetrader.com
www.autotrader.ca
www.rbauction.com


----------



## toscottm

*Bucket Trucks in Ontario*



husky257 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows where to find good used bucket trucks in Ontario. The internet is pretty much useless in finding any info on that.



Husky,

Contact Laura Catalano at Nisco National Leasing. She specializes in serving the arboriculture industry. She might have some trucks coming off lease. Her number is 905 634 9559.

Also, what age are you looking for? I have a client with two International's that he is looking to sell. One is 1988 and the other is 1990. He also has a 1992 but I don't think he is selling it at this time. E-mail me at [email protected] or call 1-800-240-7055, if interested. I'll have to get permission from my client to pass his information along to you (due to the privacy law issues).

Best Wishes!

Scott


----------



## ChiHD

*used to live in Fort Erie*



green leaf said:


> I have had good luck with LVG auctions, there auctions are usually held at 13726 Airport road Toronto. Bryan's auctions is in Hwy #6 and they sell all kinds of equipment as well. Both places seem to sell a lot for hydro one so you can find some good stuff.
> Were are you in Ontario? I hope this helps. Darren



What is the name of your company? I may have a few leads for you. Are you ISA certified?

I worked for 7th Generation Tree Service in Ridgeway about 10 years ago.


----------



## Lakeport

*Lakeport Equipment*

Hello,

Lakeport Equipment is Centrally located in Colborne Ontario and we buy and sell good used forestry trucks from the southern U.S, If you have any interested send me an email [email protected], thanks 

Shane


----------



## green leaf

Hey arborcare705
The name of my company is Green Leaf Tree Service, 7th generation is shut down, Granger is now working for the city of Welland. My brother in law Brian Saxson is doing some of the work from 7th Generation in Ridgeway under the name Niagara Tree Service.

I have the costomer list from my father in law Ray Van osch. His brother Jerry and him did tree work on the side for 40 years or so, you may remember them.

I went to school at flemming in 1995, and started working for Joe Outram the aborculture prof. And in the last few years have gone on my own. I was out of the full time tree work for 5 years before, but back at it full time.

Just wrote and passed my Ontario Arborist exam and hope to be ready for the ISA some time in 2008. You can E-mail me at [email protected].
Thanks Darren Kearns


----------



## green leaf

Hey arborcare705
The name of my company is Green Leaf Tree Service, 7th generation is shut down, Granger is now working for the city of Welland. My brother in law Brian Saxon is doing some of the work from 7th Generation in Ridgeway under the name Niagara Tree Service.

I have the costomer list from my father in law Ray Van osch. His brother Jerry and him did tree work on the side for 40 years or so, you may remember them.

I went to school at flemming in 1995, and started working for Joe Outram the aborculture prof. And in the last few years have gone on my own. I was out of the full time tree work for 5 years before, but back at it full time.

Just wrote and passed my Ontario Arborist exam and hope to be ready for the ISA some time in 2008. You can E-mail me at [email protected].
Thanks Darren Kearns


----------



## toronto

www.autotrader.ca


----------



## toronto

on (current date)Friday, March 28, 2008 at 08:39:23 
________________________________________
Below what customer what he fill on completely has to come completely.


----------



## arbo 58

*Bucket trucks*

Hello all....I,m new to the site,but been doing tree work for many (too many) years...hence the screen name. All the posts I see for bucket trucks are great leads. We have a 60ft. Hi Ranger (over center) on a 99 GMC, it amazes me every day.Anyway good luck all......CLIMB SAFE.


----------



## Lakeport

*1998 GMC 7500, Terex Hi Ranger 60 Working Height*

Hello,

We have just purchase a really nice Forestry truck and will be selling it certified and ready to go to work for only $ 38,500. The good thing about my company is that every truck is inspected and the annual boom certification is completed by Wajax. If there is anything I can do to help please feel free to ask. I have been in the business for 15 years and can help you with any question you may have. My expertise is here for anyone on this site so do not be shy about asking any questions you may have, thanks for your time and lets work safe !!!

Shane 

905-396-5964


----------



## Amber

*Bucket Trucks in Ontario*

You can also call Russ at 877-436-2256. He works with me at Southwest Equipment. We recondition used bucket trucks, digger derricks, pressure diggers, and boom trucks. Not trying to be advertorial, but they are a lot cheaper than if you bought new or from the competition. 

Maybe check out craigslist up there but it seems like there are a lot of scammers. If you really know what to look for in buying your bucket truck it might help. Easier to stick with Southwest Equipment because we have two year warranties.

Hope this helps a little. Good Luck.


----------



## cutting edge

*bucket truck*

there was a sale in ohio last week all davey trucks ,however sagon bought a bunch after they set it up so some trucks would not run or booms operate ,amazing how a shop down the road that brought them in had them all working the next day and want 6-7000 more


----------



## deevo

cutting edge said:


> there was a sale in ohio last week all davey trucks ,however sagon bought a bunch after they set it up so some trucks would not run or booms operate ,amazing how a shop down the road that brought them in had them all working the next day and want 6-7000 more



Are they a dealership here in Ontario? Never heard of them. That's a steep increase for sure!


----------



## Lakeport

*Used Forestry Bucket Trucks in Ontario*

I know that several utility owned Forestry bucket trucks that are coming from the Southern U.S can be purchased for the right price. Try calling Shane 905.396.5964 he has been doing this for years and even if you arent looking to purchase one he has great knowledge of these units. Hope this helps !!!!!!!


----------



## deevo

Lakeport said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been selling new and used bucket trucks for tree services in Ontario for several years and it is hard to compete with my price and quality, I have several really good units for sale, feel free to call 905-355-3281 ext 26 or check out my website at www.lakeportequip.com, thanks for your time and I hope you find a good quality truck for the right price,
> 
> Shane



Tried e-mailing you several times no response?


----------

